

It's time for an about-face on facial recognition - fstutzman
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Passcode/Passcode-Voices/2015/0622/Opinion-It-s-time-for-an-about-face-on-facial-recognition

======
fstutzman
"Since faces are unique, “significantly altering a face to make it
unrecognizable is difficult,” and names are distinctive, why do many people
seem unconcerned about their public dissemination? The answer is simple. The
norms governing our attitudes toward the name-face connection developed during
time periods when it was hard to identify most strangers."

Where norms and technology abut - there you'll find privacy challenges.

